# New Keystone Passport



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,

We just purchased our first TT this weekend, a 200Qs Passport (rear bed slide out). While I know it's not an outback I have found they are very similar and this forum has helped me answer a lot of my "pre-sales" questions. So a belated thanks!

I hope to be posting more in the coming weeks as we dive in feet first into this new adventure.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome sdotson,









Glad you found help here. Glad you found us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME &  *









*We're just one big happy family....the cousins are always welcomed!!!!! *


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome cous!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome! That looks like a neat trailer.. Best of Luck!!

Carey


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome. That looks a lot like an Outback and is a neat trailer.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Cousins are always welcome here.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Sean.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new SOB (Some Other Brand) Trailer.








Just joking around...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Sean
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new Passport!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome sdotson to the Group
Congrats on the Passpot 200QS









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to the group and congrats
















thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto! Don't be a stranger now that you've found the best spot on the web!

Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

CONGRTULATIONS!

A friend of ours just bought a Passport Ultra light 280BH. What I saw on the website they look like a nice trailer. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess you would be considered family since a Passport is a Keystone product???

Just kidding...WELCOME!!! That looks like a real nice trailer. If you are able, post some pics of the inside.
I'm gonna check out the floorplan on the Keystone site.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Gone2 (Apr 14, 2007)

We just bought a Passport 200QS also. We noticed that Keystone lengthened the 200QS by about 7in midway though the '07 model year. The front bottom bunk is now an adult useable "full" size. It use to be the same size as the smaller top bunk but not anymore.

Even the dealer was surprised. There was a 200QS on the lot but we ordered a fresh one. When it came in we noticed that the bunks were different. We measured the the old '07 and our "new" '07 and it was longer.

Has the 21RS been lengthened also?

We frequented Outbackers.com prior to the purchase because we had narrowed our choices down to the Outback 21RS, Passport 200QS, & Jayco 213. We choose the Passport almost totally based on the natural wood appearance on the cabinets etc., instead of the cabinets painted white. Our slideout stove has a cutting board instead of a sink.

I'll still hang out here since the outback and passport are almost clones and this site has A LOT of information.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Gone2 said:


> We just bought a Passport 200QS also. We noticed that Keystone lengthened the 200QS by about 7in midway though the '07 model year. The front bottom bunk is now an adult useable "full" size. It use to be the same size as the smaller top bunk but not anymore.
> 
> Even the dealer was surprised. There was a 200QS on the lot but we ordered a fresh one. When it came in we noticed that the bunks were different. We measured the the old '07 and our "new" '07 and it was longer.
> 
> ...


Great!!! Now post some pictures of that new SOB (some other brand)....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Enjoy the new camper!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, I am looking at the same model for a friend who does not have a big TV but wants the outback style and amenities.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome







Glad to hear you won't have to call yourself an S.O.B.(some other brand)


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

at least you won't have to worry about the propane cover!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> at least you won't have to worry about the propane cover!


Dooh...


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...its cute


----------



## Gone2 (Apr 14, 2007)

Our maiden voyage in the Passport. We traded in a 19ft Fun FinderX 189FBR for this. Much, much better. Hope I'm not acting like a "troll" on the Outback boards. Keystone cousins.


----------

